# Units you dislike?



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

What's the singular most annoying model or unit you can see your opponent pull out of his carry case?

It has to be the Tau Crisis Suit for me. Anything that jumps out, shoots me up, and then leaps out of sight and hides so I can't retaliate is downright maddening to me. What's yours?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Harlequins. Hands down.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Devilfish. Because I suck at fighting Tau. I know the tactics, I just can't ever seem to pull it off.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Daemonettes. I hate them.

Oh, wait..no i like those.

A lot.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Now that I consider it more carefully, I think Space Marines are the most annoying thing to see come out of a case. Because I have Space Marines. And I'm too stubborn to get another non-power armoured army. I just wish people played more than just Space Marines. I mean, I do. Just not much. But my excuse is more of an interest in the fluff rather than the simple fact that they're cheap to build.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Eldrad, without a doubt. 
He needs to stay dead ;-)


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

I have to second Eldrad from a fluff POV, it's bad enough that every Eldar army is being led by one guy but he's dead to top it all.
I expect to see Eldrad and his many brothers at the GT.

From a rules POV, anything Iron Warriors- enough said.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

not just one model, but usually when they pull out a whole army of Jeanstealers, you just know for a fact, that by the end of the day, your men will have no jeans lol.

Genestealers, yuk


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

A whole army of genestealers is a pushover. They're too expensive per model to form an effective horde-- even with extended carapace, they're too few to pose a meaningful threat. Shooting of any sort will stop a genestealer army pretty quickly. Yes, you'll fight some in close combat, but when Space Marines outnumber Tyranids, you know you're in good shape.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Imperial gaurd infantry army.

Its fluffy enough I just know the game is going to drag.


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Or Gretchin, they are annoyingly effective.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Space marines. Especialy Ultramarines. EVERYONE PLAYS THEM!!! C'mon, be original for gods sake!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Most annoying unit has to be Obliterators...hands down.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> I just wish people played more than just Space Marines. I mean, I do. Just not much. But my excuse is more of an interest in the fluff rather than the simple fact that they're cheap to build.


Agreed. 

I just started a SM army cuz i love teh fluff, and wanna experience some 3+ saves and cool psychic powers. :lol:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Mine is just there cheap to build lol, I can't afford large armies on a military pay, it sucks, so I gotta sell my guard and buy Dark Angels, but thankfully I love there Fluff so its a 2 for 1 deal lol

Also another completely useless unit I hate is the Basilsik, everyone suggests using it, well there all idiots, I have never seen a basilisk be of any use to anyone, no one I know actually owns one, even those that suggest them say they don't have one cuz its rubbish (thats irish logic for yah) there guess range minimum is a joke, your enemy moves once and thats it its useless you have to expose it, I'm sorry but people stop saying its a good vehicle, a weapon like that has only one role and thats bombard from at least 200inches away not 48".


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I have to disagree with you Stella. I have one in my LatD army and it has more than earned its points back every time. Hell, it is worth it simply for the fact that the opponent is forced to deploy all spread out just to avoid being pie plated to death, but add in the fact that it can kill whole units at time, not to mention seriously damage any and all vehicles, and I don't leave home without it.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Multiple Oblits followed by Eldrad, he's dead, he's dirty and he's a special character enough said really! :evil:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Armored company easyily


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HEY I PLAY ARMOURED COMPANY lol, plus how can you dislike...............oh you got canned by one didn't you lol, it's the only answer, who would not like a whole army of tanks lol


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I've only played one and got beat but its not for that reason they have no character unless you know your going to play an AC your army will have no where near enough anti-tank to even get close to winning.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

no Character?, you never seen a British armoured company, or German Blitzkrieg, thats a lot of tanks lol.

and anti-tank power is easy, just take Missile launchers all the time lol, they work no matter what lol


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess Stella Cadente is the kind of player who would love to face a full wing of bombers then, or a continued orbital/continental missile strike of board wide scale.
Or does 'real world' excuses only apply to justify the heavily broken Armoured Company?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah now your back to fiction

1: we would have air support, making Bombers useless (plus not many people use bomber wings, your back in the 1940's I think)

2: an Intercontinental missile strike.............umm on an armoured column, I don't think so good try but no, not unless theres thousands of us Challengers, no Back to the fantasy world here

so sorry looks like your armoured theory's are from fictional American Writers, or really bad movies, Join the army and learn real life warfare


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

> 1: we would have air support, making Bombers useless (plus not many people use bomber wings, your back in the 1940's I think)


Mine's bigger than yours, etc, ad nauseum. Oh, and somehow modern forces bombard ground targets from aircraft- or do I imagine all that?

Then my bomber force would have air support, etc, etc.



> an Intercontinental missile strike.............umm on an armoured column, I don't think so good try but no, not unless theres thousands of us Challengers, no Back to the fantasy world here


Believe it or not when you nuke an area, or orbital strike, everything in that large area is toast- including your precious Armoured Company.

The point is that Armoured Companies do exist in 40k, as do bomber wings, orbital strikes, titans, etc.
But 40k is a skimirsh wargame centred around groups of 50-100 infantry backed up by a few vehicles. When you bring in radically different formations like all tanks, all flyers, all war machines- this infantry force suffers.

Now it would suffer in reality- the whole reason Blitzkrieg smashed through infantry forces. But 40k, for all it's war is a game, a game where both sides want a equal chance of winning.

Armoured Company against a balanced army is heavily in the AC favour. Hence why it is not an official list.

And I've yet to understand the thought process that by having it easier (i.e. taking 9+ Leman Russ against a balanced army) somehow makes you a strategic master, and your balanced army opponent an idiot for not winning you.
'Look at me, I bought a load of tanks- aren't I clever!'

'Look I used a Barett at an archery contest and won- I is da greatest!!!111!!'


----------



## HavenDan (Jan 6, 2007)

You'd actully be suprised how easy armored company is to beat. All the tanks are armor 10 in the back meaning with some clever spacing (to avoid ordanence) and movement (infiltrating, deep striking or in any other way getting behind the tanks) makes them pretty useless. Oh and make sure to play with at LEAST 25% terrain if your going up against an armored company. I owned an armored company with my Orks by simply walking up to the tanks with my boyz, taking many casulties of corse and just using rokkit buggies to shoot the leman russ's in the rear. Wasn't to hard. As long as you can get something behind the leman russ's. Even an assault squad with a plasma pistol and power fist will do. With armor 10 in the back those Russ's are toast.


----------



## Necronion squirrel (Jan 16, 2009)

i totaly agree malochus; crisis suits are so annoying; good weapons; hard to kill; cheap; jumps out shoots then jumps behind cover...sickening


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

units i hate....land raider crusader with full payload of STORM SHIELD bitches, i habitually play nids and its a nightmare to take down


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

These posts were from about two years ago.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Trandoshanjake said:


> These posts were from about two years ago.


When has that ever stopped the kids before? 

Mine as well stay on topic at least... 

I hate seeing Space Marines, there boring to fight.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> When has that ever stopped the kids before?
> 
> Mine as well stay on topic at least...
> 
> I hate seeing Space Marines, there boring to fight.


B-b-b-but this is the black art of THREAD NECROMANCY!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

Trandoshanjake said:


> B-b-b-but this is the black art of THREAD NECROMANCY!


Now its just spaming...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

feth, so it is!

who dragged this old zombie out of the closett?

mind you it does let you see whose been posting here for years


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

years, months, days, hours. its all the same. 

The only sad part is that poor fellow revived this post with relevant intel, the rest of you are just spamming!


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

guys if you're going to bring up a long dead thread at least do what the thread intended. Good discussion threads like this are grand if they're brought up and follow the OPs requests, no matter how old it is. Personally I like this thread so I don't mind it coming back. but please if there is threadomancy happening keep it on topic.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I'll go with Space Marines, I'm the IMPERIAL GUARD why must I always fight emporer loving SM. Back in the day the would always sneak off with our tanks, so we had to fight them. Now they got their own tanks, leaves us alone to actualy fight the Emporers enemies, go pick on someone your own size.

Secondly Broadside suits, damn them rail guns rip through tanks like they was guardsmen.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Meh, if we are going back to keeping this thread alive, I am going to have to pick Carnifexes. They can do so damn much and are so damn tough.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

jesus christ I said lol allot back then, I look like a friggin retard like all lol users.

although my opinion of the basilisk hasn't changed at all

although I can now add Vanguard and honor guard, units that are too expensive for what they do, and what they do can be copied by cheaper units


----------



## Apoctis (Feb 14, 2008)

Most hated unit? Carnifex how many wounds and shots at strength 6 can a monsterous creature have? Like the monolith is too inexpensive yea right carnifex all the way.


----------



## Inquisitor_ball (May 12, 2008)

Archoflagellents many many power wepons of doom.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Redeemers. Plural. I don't mind the odd one or two, but three is just...excessive.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Harlequins. Hands down.


What's so bad with Harlequins I know they have power attacks but they are so easy to shoot off.


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Oblits. Only good thing about them is they're high point cost, making it fairly easy to avoid them and concentrate on the rest of the army.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Fugital357 said:


> Oblits. Only good thing about them is they're high point cost, making it fairly easy to avoid them and concentrate on the rest of the army.


sure they arent all THAT bad, the deestrike makes them kinda unpredictable so popping in and multimelting your tanks isnt that big a threat, and they really arent much in CC either, just throw a squad of...well anything that should be able to figth and they're done in.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Blue Liger said:


> What's so bad with Harlequins I know they have power attacks but they are so easy to shoot off.


probably why they dislike them, because there crap :laugh:


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Wraithguard. Oh, how I hate them.

Here we have a T6 unit with a 3+ armour and a 5+ anytime cover as a freaking troop choice. Yeah, I know they are expensive. And I have bombarded the living shit out of them before. But that doesn't change the fact that they are an entire squad of troops that are tougher then some MCs. Also, their 'you are dead' gun is a royal pain in the ass.

Now, the big reason I hate them is probably because I play my chaos marines as an assault army. So sitting back and shooting them to death really isn't my style. Don't like it. I would probably have a different tune if I played a swarm assault army or perhaps a primarily shooty army.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> jesus christ I said lol allot back then, I look like a friggin retard like all lol users.


I was going to say, I had to check to make sure it was you... Stella laughing... :grin:

Thousand Sons for my Grey Knights, they throw me off more psychologically really. I become obsessed with staying out of their shooting arc while trying to bring them down, forgetting about the objectives.

I can't stop thinking that one volley could potentially put me out of the game, my boys never come out of the Landraiders  (Don't even mention Obliterators now)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i actually think oblits are good to have. there are certainly worst units then them especially in the chaos arsenal. for one possessed and spawn followed quickly by chaos dreds. oblits are heavey firepower they arent meant for cc, that's why you have to protect them.


----------

